# UPC wifi speed keeps dropping.



## landlord (10 Jul 2014)

Recently had UPC installed for Internet and phone. The wifi speed drops several times a day from 35-40 MB/s to 2-3 MB/s. This is confirmed by a speed test. We are paying for 200 MB speed, which we are getting via the ethernet lead. 
2-3 MB/s is insufficient for streaming. Every time I turn the UPC Router off then on everything returns back to normal. 
Despite an engineer coming round to look at the problem and many phone calls to UPC we still have the same problem. UPC think it's interference from other Wi-Fi connections locally and keep changing the channel of the Wi-Fi. This makes no difference.  I think that, after a Router reset everything returns back to normal so it must be a problem with the Router?


----------



## monagt (10 Jul 2014)

Yes, looks like Router is sub standard, I have the same problems and same resets.


----------



## Frank (10 Jul 2014)

Look at switching channel if you download something like insider which will show you all the signals around you.

Lots of wifi in the air so maybe you are just being flooded.


----------



## Leo (11 Jul 2014)

What devices are you connecting to the WiFi network? How close are they to the router? Are there walls/floors/furniture between router and wireless device? Do you have other wireless tech in the house? All will impact speeds.

You're paying for up to 200Mb to the home, that'll be for the physical connection. 802.11g wireless connections typically run up to 35Mb/s.


----------



## Time (11 Jul 2014)

54 mbps max on wifi normally.

Also you may be suffering from co channel interference from other wifi signals in your area. You may need to change the channel your wifi is broadcasting on.


----------

